# Re: Canon Rangefinder



## wjk (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello---I've been using my old Canon and Leica rangefinders recently---any favorite bodies and lenses? Where can I get a Canon VI-T repaired?
Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome,

Here is our list of places to get your camera repaired.  Someone might have better recommendations if we knew where you are.


----------



## wjk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks---I live on Long Island, New York---have good access to NYC...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 10, 2007)

i've used http://www.camerarepair.com/ twice before, they clear my rollei 4x4 and fixed a Canon 14mm FD lens, they did a good job but they're not cheep


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> i've used http://www.camerarepair.com/ twice before, they clear my rollei 4x4 and fixed a Canon 14mm FD lens, they did a good job but they're not cheep



I use them too, and also recommend them.  Although for me they were cheaper than any other place I got estimates from (in one case by half).  They were also able to repair a camera that I was told was unrepairable by other repair services.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2007)

wjk said:


> Hello---I've been using my old Canon and Leica rangefinders recently---any favorite bodies and lenses? Where can I get a Canon VI-T repaired?
> Thanks!


 
I use (rarely) a Canon SII with the 50mm and a 135mm lens. My most used 35mm though is a Leica M3 with a super sharp Summicron.

For repair look on this website:

http://www.acecam.com/srindex.html

Good luck!


----------

